# calf breathing fast



## wotringkids

So, my Jersey/Holstein cow had a calf after not being able to get up for 4 days. That was on Monday. Now i have a 2 day old black calf who we have been bottle feeding because the mom doesn't have much milk. He got one feeding of colostrum and then milk replacer two times a day since then.
He has been breathing fast, shallow breaths for a while now and I'm not really sure what's wrong.

Here's the thread about his mom if you want to know more about that.

We have him in a pen where he can see his mom but can't get caught under her if she tries to roll over.

Please let me know if you have any ideas as IDK what I'm doing.

Joshua


----------



## luvmypets

I don't have any cows but that sounds like pneumonia to me. I would contact a vet.


----------



## babsbag

Sounds like pneumonia to me too.  I raise goats but feeding a calf 2x a day doesn't sound like enough at his age. I would think that maybe a little less milk at each feeding but more feedings might be easier on their digestive system; at least when very young. But again, I raise goats...


----------



## samssimonsays

Vet.


----------



## cjc

It could be a few things. Have you given the calf pneumonia nasal spray? I usually do not administer until about 7 days old but if a calf is sick or it's mother is sick I always give in the first few days.

It does sound like a respiratory problem but I have also had calves present these symptoms from stress. Stress from other infections or lack of food. Have you checked its temperature? Are it's eyes sunken in at all? Any discharge in the eyes or nose? Other than the breathing are there any other symptoms, how's it's poop? How is its navel? Is it drying out? Is it hard at all?

I would check his temperature first and foremost. I would also treat for a respiratory infection with a robust injectable that covers all of the spectrum, navel ill, joint ill and respiratory problems for 5 days. If it has a fever I would also give metacam. But like the others said, if you truly care and are worried about this calf then get it to a vet.

When your bottle feeding the calf is it up on it's feet? Listen to it's lungs and see if you hear a gargling, any chance it got milk in it's lungs?

Feeding the calf 2x a day is enough. Most replacers are 150grams of powder to 1000mls of warm water. I would keep the calf on that until it is about 2-3 weeks old and then consider adding in a 3rd feeding or upping the powder. If it's a big calf you can add in the 3rd feeding right away. I have a Holstein X Angus that was 100lbs at birth and I have had her on 3 feedings since she was 1 week old because of her size. Because this calf is showing symptoms of illness it is very important to keep it very hydrated. If it was my calf I would be feed milk in the morning, electrolytes at lunch and milk in the evening.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH. I don't have cows, but sure sounds like pneumonia, as the others said... Sorry this issue brought you here and hope your calf gets better quickly. Hate to see any animal struggling but more so the babies...

On a side note, how's the cow doing? Is she back on her feet and mobile?


----------



## wotringkids

i do not have a thermometer for cows all of mine are for meat a friend told me to get one. he might be stressed, i don't know. he is on his feet when i bottle feed him.he might have milk in his lungs. he doesn't have a fever because his ears are worm. he is perky and shows now sine of illness but then again i am kinda new at this.we'v only been farming a few years. his mom is still down. thank you so much.


----------



## luvmypets

I hope you get him better. I still suggest calling the vet.


----------



## cjc

Just go to a drug store and grab a normal thermometer, same one that would go under your tongue, probably $10. Stick it in the calves bum, 101-102 is normal, as soon as it starts getting into the high 103's, you need to intervene right away. It's hard to know its temp by touch alone. Injectable Metacam will help bring its temp down.

He is acting normal now and he very well could not be sick but if he starts showing anymore symptoms I would start to treat immediately. The thing with cows is that they will hide their sickness for a long time, once they are sick they are usually sicker than you think and they can be hard to turn around.

If you don't want to go to a vet I would do this. Go check its temperature. Administer a pneumonia nasal spray like Inforce 3. Give a shot of vitamin A& D, and vitamin E and Selenium if you haven't already. Switch to milk in the morning, electrolytes at lunch and milk in the evening. Keep him warm and dry, in the sun during the day and in the barn at night.


----------



## wotringkids

i think he is just stressed out thank you


----------



## cjc

Good to hear. I would still administer those drugs though. He needs those regardless of if he is sick or not.


----------



## wotringkids

ok


----------



## Southern by choice

One of the things we share with anyone new to livestock is you must have a few basic things on hand BEFORE you even bring the animal onto your land.

*The number one thing is a thermometer.* 

Before you call a vet, before you call your mentor, before you do anything else ALWAYS take the temp! 

We work with a lot of people and over the years the one thing they all learn is this-
Before they pick up that phone and call me at 1am, 2 am, or whatever hour- day or night  the first words out of their mouth should be what the temp of the animal is!

It is good for all beginners to understand - it is a very important critical piece of information.

I know you are learning and so I definitely do not mean this snarky, rude or anything like that... but to encourage you... a thermometer is a few dollars. Get one label it LIVESTOCK ONLY!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Southern by choice said:


> One of the things we share with anyone new to livestock is you must have a few basic things on hand BEFORE you even bring the animal onto your land.
> 
> *The number one thing is a thermometer.*
> 
> Before you call a vet, before you call your mentor, before you do anything else ALWAYS take the temp!
> 
> We work with a lot of people and over the years the one thing they all learn is this-
> Before they pick up that phone and call me at 1am, 2 am, or whatever hour- day or night  the first words out of their mouth should be what the temp of the animal is!
> 
> It is good for all beginners to understand - it is a very important critical piece of information.
> 
> I know you are learning and so I definitely do not mean this snarky, rude or anything like that... but to encourage you... a thermometer is a few dollars. Get one label it LIVESTOCK ONLY!



I cannot agree more.


----------



## Apaulsen2890

We had to take the heifers temp the other day for the vet when we were on the phone with him.  My fiancé was horrified that I got ours from the house. It's now in the barn and labeled animals only.  And now I need to buy a new people one


----------

